# Medieval Exe Bridge & Church, Exeter, Devon - May '09



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2009)

This has got to be the coolest traffic island ever! 

It was created during the making of the inner ring road, encasing the medieval Exe Bridge and St Edmund's Church. Both built by wealthy city merchant Nicholas Gervaise and his son Walter in 1200, completed in 1240. The church burnt down in 1832 and was rebuilt the following year.

Sorry about the pic quality. I visited yesterday in the middle of a baking hot day...and my camera didn't like it! That's my excuse, anyway! 



























The Church of St Edmunds, only the tower remaining. The bridge also had houses on, which were built in the 13th and 14th centuries.
















Taken from the other side.











Across the bridge.











At the end of the island it can be seen where some houses where demolished to make way for the inner ring road, leaving the old walls in place. The white house in the centre of the pic is 'The House That Moved'. Rather than lose it, the whole house was encased in a timber cradle, jacked up and lifted onto wheels, and moved to it's new position along rails...up a 1 in 10 gradient!  More info about it here...

http://www.exetermemories.co.uk/EM/Story_22.html






And here it is. Well worth preserving, methinks. 






Cheers. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 1, 2009)

Brilliant shots there Foxy. I love that bridge! God wasnt it scorching. I will have to get my shorts out!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting colors, nice find foxy.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheers, Shucky. 
I almost regretted going in that heat, but I had a good day anyway. Another one coming up in a day or so...once I've got chance to scan, etc.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Interesting colors, nice find foxy.



 Don't think I like them very much! Bad idea to take pics in the middle of a scorching day, methinks!  
Cheers, Neo.


----------



## graybags (Jun 1, 2009)

*Cool*

Did you repost the pics Foxy ?

They look better on second view !

G


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2009)

graybags said:


> Did you repost the pics Foxy ?
> They look better on second view !



Cheers Gray, but I haven't. Funny you should say that, as they look worse to me! 
I'm pleased they came out at all mind, as I had problems with both the meter and the winder that day.

EDIT: I was just looking out of the window and I realised I'm seeing the same sort of colours...pinky brickwork and limey greenery, so I blame the lighting, not my camera!


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow Foxy. That place is gorgeous. 

It seems very clean and well kept with no sign of graff. Did it span a river at one point? I ask because if it did there may be a cully lurking somewhere.....

The shots look fine. The sky is knacked but I still like them.

I am wearing shorts now. I had to get some new ones because my waist is swolen compared to last year....


----------



## the_historian (Jun 2, 2009)

Now _that's_ what you call a traffic island!
Great pics, Foxy!


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 2, 2009)

That House, straight out of something by Dickens. Brilliant report there Foxy.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Did it span a river at one point? I ask because if it did there may be a cully lurking somewhere....



Aha, that's what I was wondering, too!  I've still got some research to do, but from what I gather, there used to be a run of leats there. I'm guessing though, that the River Exe once went through the bridge and has since been diverted. There's so much info but I can't find anything specific relating to it, unfortunately. There are still leats, apparently, although I didn't find them on that visit...4 mills too; one demolished, but unsure of the status of the others.
Thanks for your comments, Sausage.  I, however, will not be wearing shorts!  Or short sleeves, as I burn to a crisp!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2009)

the_historian said:


> Now _that's_ what you call a traffic island!


It is, isn't it!  It's called Exe Island...I forgot to put that in the report.
Cheers, Gordon. 



spacepunk said:


> That House, straight out of something by Dickens.


There are loads of medieval and Tudor buildings in Exeter, but that has to be a one-off! 
Thanks, Space.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Foxy, You got a digital camera yet?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Hey Foxy, You got a digital camera yet?



No. Um, I'm not sure what to do at the mo. I know it would make things easier and less expensive in the long run, but I'm so attached to my 35mm and having prints...mmm, decisions, decisions! Besides, I haven't a clue about difital so I'd have to start all over again getting used to a new system. Better the devil...and all that!


----------



## nutnut (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice foxy, love it!

So much history down your end of the country. I love "the house that moved" definitely worth saving that baby, absolutely stunning 

By the way, the pics look fine to me


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2009)

nutnut said:


> So much history down your end of the country.



It's totally amazed me recently just how much there is. I keep learning new stuff all the time and it's become such a project that plans are afoot to do something with it! 
I thought I already had pics of The House That Moved taken some time ago but I can't find them, so that was a nice excuse to go back and take more. 
Thanks for your nice comments, nutnut.


----------



## swedish (Jun 3, 2009)

hey foxy, nice pix...really cant believe this is a traffic island!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2009)

swedish said:


> ...really cant believe this is a traffic island!!!



Amazing, eh!  It's a shame in one way, because the ring road took away the historic feel of that part of the city, but still cool though! 
Cheers, Swedish.


----------

